# Wakeup issues with HDMI



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I've noticed an odd problem with my Basic's HDMI handshaking. If my television is off when I wake the Roamio from standby, when I turn on the television the Roamio will not display video. The television says "no signal". If I turn on the television first video is displayed normally. This problem does not occur with my HD.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

tivogurl said:


> I've noticed an odd problem with my Basic's HDMI handshaking. If my television is off when I wake the Roamio from standby, when I turn on the television the Roamio will not display video. The television says "no signal". If I turn on the television first video is displayed normally. This problem does not occur with my HD.


Is there a reason to ever put the Roamio on standby (or does it automatically until a recording needs to take place etc.?) - I've been just leaving mine powered on.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> Is there a reason to ever put the Roamio on standby (or does it automatically until a recording needs to take place etc.?) - I've been just leaving mine powered on.


A TiVo is always recording - this is how it is able to pause, rewind and replay while in "live TV" mode. All content is played fro
M the HD.

Michael


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

consumedsoul said:


> Is there a reason to ever put the Roamio on standby (or does it automatically until a recording needs to take place etc.?)


Yes. The TiVo doesn't have its recordings interrupted by emergency alerts when on standby.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

tivogurl said:


> Yes. The TiVo doesn't have its recordings interrupted by emergency alerts when on standby.


So the TiVo -does- still record while on standby (and is accessible remotely via apps)? Do emergency alerts get broadcasted to OTA signals (as well as cable)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's odd. Sounds like a bug. For now there is an obvious solution... always turn the TV on first.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

consumedsoul said:


> So the TiVo -does- still record while on standby (and is accessible remotely via apps)? Do emergency alerts get broadcasted to OTA signals (as well as cable)?


I don't know how they work with OTA. With cable they are sent via an OOB signal that TiVo is required to monitor by the CableCARD specification. The spec only requires them to display the alert if the TiVo is actively being used. So if the TiVo is in standby it's allowed to ignore them.

I wonder... with 6 tuners will these ever actually end up in your recordings? Unless you're using all 6 tuners simultaneously (unlikely) then it should have a free tuner to use for the alert leaving your recordings alone. I know coming from an HD with 2 tuners this is common, but maybe it's something you don't need to worry about any more?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That's odd. Sounds like a bug. For now there is an obvious solution... always turn the TV on first.


Well, yes. That said, it would be nice to know I'm not the only person seeing this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> Well, yes. That said, it would be nice to know I'm not the only person seeing this.


When I get mine on Tuesday I'll test it out and see if I have the same problem.

Although, as I said above, are you sure you need to put it into standby? With 6 tuners I doubt you'll have many, if any, instances where EAS ends up in your recordings. (I think it'll always use a free tuner if available)


----------



## Bramble (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been putting my Roamio in standby so it won't respond to the remote when I'm watching old shows on my TivoHD (lots of copy protected stuff still to watch, since Frontier copy protects everything.) and I haven't noticed any problems with it waking up. However I do have a soundbar in between it and the TV. Although sometimes with all the switching I've had to power cycle the soundbar and TV to get video working again. I just put it down to having a temporary crazy setup while I toggle back and forth between the two tivos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bramble said:


> I've been putting my Roamio in standby so it won't respond to the remote when I'm watching old shows on my TivoHD (lots of copy protected stuff still to watch, since Frontier copy protects everything.) and I haven't noticed any problems with it waking up. However I do have a soundbar in between it and the TV. Although sometimes with all the switching I've had to power cycle the soundbar and TV to get video working again. I just put it down to having a temporary crazy setup while I toggle back and forth between the two tivos.


You know you don't need to do that. Try this...

Put the Roamio into standby
Grab the HD remote and hold TiVo and Pause until the light stays red
Press 1
Navigate the HD to the System Information screen and push Channel Down.
Exit the system information screen

Now repeat the process on the Roamio but press 2 instead of 1.

That will assign each TiVo it's own remote address so that their remotes will no effect one another.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

On a side note - I'm trying to program my Logitech Harmony One to 'standby' but I can't select a 'power' button at all in the choices - anyone get this to work successfully?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Although, as I said above, are you sure you need to put it into standby? With 6 tuners I doubt you'll have many, if any, instances where EAS ends up in your recordings.


I have a Basic, so only 4 tuners. Unlikely to be a problem like it was with my HD, but I've made a habit of always putting my TiVo in standby when I'm done watching shows.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That will assign each TiVo it's own remote address so that their remotes will no effect one another.


Good to know. I noticed that while my Roamio remote has no effect on my HD, my Roamio responds to the HD remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've had a 4 tuner Elite for a long time. I rarely ever see all 4 lights on at once, and usually when I do it's because I have something padded and they're only all 4 lit for a couple minutes. So the chance of getting an EAS alert recorded into an actual program are pretty slim. In fact I can't remember ever seeing one since getting the Elite. But your recording habits are probably different then mine, so who knows.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> When I get mine on Tuesday I'll test it out and see if I have the same problem.


Were you able to see if you have the same problem?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Had forgot about this. But I just tried it and didn't have any problem. I put the TiVo into Standby and turned my whole system off. I then pushed the TiVo button to wake the TiVo up first, then turned everything back on. As soon as the TV came on I could see the TiVo menu.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Had forgot about this. But I just tried it and didn't have any problem. I put the TiVo into Standby and turned my whole system off. I then pushed the TiVo button to wake the TiVo up first, then turned everything back on. As soon as the TV came on I could see the TiVo menu.


Weird. I'd suspect my TV but it works perfectly with my TiVoHD and blu-ray player. It's only my Roamio that has the problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine is a Smasung LED Smart TV. But there is also an Onkyo receiver in the middle.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> I've noticed an odd problem with my Basic's HDMI handshaking. If my television is off when I wake the Roamio from standby, when I turn on the television the Roamio will not display video. The television says "no signal". If I turn on the television first video is displayed normally. This problem does not occur with my HD.


It sounds like some sort of HDCP issue. I had a similar problem with my Mini. I solved it by installing a powered HDMI switch between the Mini and the TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe the buffer of the switch/receiver eliminates the problem?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

gweempose said:


> It sounds like an HDCP issue to me. I had a similar problem with my Mini. I solved it by installing an HDMI switch between the Mini and the TV.


I'll have to look into that. TiVo must have gone with a different, buggy HDMI implementation for the Roamio.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> I'll have to look into that. TiVo must have gone with a different, buggy HDMI implementation for the Roamio.


I scanned the thread but could have missed it, what brand/type TV do you have?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Devx said:


> I scanned the thread but could have missed it, what brand/type TV do you have?


An Insignia of some sort. Don't have the model on hand right now.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

I am having the same issue. Not happy about it.

My main TV is an LG, which has this issue. 

My setup TV was a Samsung which did not have the issue.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

When I use a standard TiVo peanut remote this issue is there 100% of the time.

When using the the Roamio RF remote, it does not exhibit this issue at all. Very strange. Not sure why it would even make a difference. Unless the RF connection causes the TiVo to push the HDMI signal longer??


----------



## martinso (Sep 12, 2013)

I have the same issue. Also not happy, as I routinely put the Tivo into standby overnight. At first I thought the problem could be solved by powering up the TV (Samsung Smart TV) first, before taking the Tivo out of standby, but this DID NOT solve the problem. It does seem to be time dependent, as I only experience this issue when I start things up in the morning. BTW, I always use the RF remote. I know only the video is missing, beacause I can hear the audio and feedback beeps just fine.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I experienced this HDMI issue yesterday. I tried disconnecting/reattaching the HDMI cable, turning TV off/on. Only thing that fixed it was putting the TiVo back in standby and bringing it out of standby again. (Note: The area around the green power LED seems to be a capacitive switch which acts as a standby button. I discovered this by accident and was happy when it fixed the problem!)

oh, and it's a Samsung LN46A750.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> I experienced this HDMI issue yesterday. I tried disconnecting/reattaching the HDMI cable, turning TV off/on. Only thing that fixed it was putting the TiVo back in standby and bringing it out of standby again.


I tried that. I've found it to be an unreliable means of getting HDMI to work.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

gweempose said:


> It sounds like some sort of HDCP issue. I had a similar problem with my Mini. I solved it by installing a powered HDMI switch between the Mini and the TV.


What's a good brand/model of powered HDMI switch? I see quite a few on Monoprice, but I have no idea what distinguishes them. It's also unclear if they have IR or RF remotes.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Devx said:


> I scanned the thread but could have missed it, what brand/type TV do you have?


The specific model is an Insignia NS-L322Q-10A, if it matters.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> I tried that. I've found it to be an unreliable means of getting HDMI to work.


I've only had it happen twice, but it worked for me both times to fix the problem.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> The specific model is an Insignia NS-L322Q-10A, if it matters.


I thought it could help others to determine a pattern. There weren't any issues on my LG or Samsung.

Does changing the format have any effect at all? Live TV, then up arrow should initiate a format change if more than one is enabled.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Devx said:


> Does changing the format have any effect at all? Live TV, then up arrow should initiate a format change if more than one is enabled.


Changing format? What's that?


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Changing format? What's that?


If you have multiple output resolutions (e.g., 720p, 1080i, 1080p) enabled on your Roamio then pressing up arrow while watching video will change what resolution is sent to the TV.

I only have 1080p enabled on mine, so I haven't tried that but I'll enable another one and give it a try if putting it in/out of standby turns out not to work reliably for me in the future.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> If you have multiple output resolutions (e.g., 720p, 1080i, 1080p) enabled on your Roamio then pressing up arrow while watching video will change what resolution is sent to the TV.


I have my Roamio set to Native (output whatever type the input is).


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

More info:

I had my Roamio on Input 2, and TiVoHD on Input 1. I swapped the inputs. Now the Roamio works correctly, and the HD continues to work as it always did. I have no idea why Input 1 would work but Input 2 fails.

Edit:
I spoke prematurely. I'm still seeing the wakeup problem on Input 1.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, this is still an issue. Even if I have my TV on but set to another input when I wake up the Tivo. This is just as silly. Between this and the green switch issues, it is quite frustrating.


----------



## Trusstopher (Sep 25, 2013)

throwing my issue into the ring as well. I've had the Roamio Pro set up and working for around 4 days now - but only a cable card in it for the last 24 hours. I've got the box in a closet on the opposite side of the wall from the Tivo and am using the Monoprice 15' unidirectional HDMI cable (the tivo is on a shelf near the ceiling in the closet and the blank in the living room is near the floor).

I have yet to have a chance to troubleshoot while the Tivo wasn't recording something so I haven't had a chance to move the box into the living room and try a normal HDMI cable, but I do know that when I first hooked it all up it was working amazingly, then some time after I got the cable card in and working I had the signal drop out and I cycled the power on the Tivo and it came back no problem and was working when I changed input to my laptop to watch something from it. Once I switched back to the Tivo, the single was gone and I have yet to figure out a way to get it back. Power cycled the Tivo, power cycled the TV (including unplugging the power for a few minutes), Try different HDMI ports, tried hooking the cable up to my old Premier 4 that is in the same closet, nothing. What _does _ work with out a problem, however, is if I take my laptop in there and plug it in via the same HDMI cord.

So... my next step is to pull the tivo from the closet when it is finished recording Agent's of Shield and see how it works with a standard 3' HDMI.

Oh, and the TV is a 46" Samsung LED "Dumb" Tv (no apps or anything).

Update: Moved tivo into living room and so far it works fine on standard HDMI - so it seems that the Monoprice Redmere Cable creates a problem in the Tivo/TV handshake that the laptop has no problem with.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Trusstopher said:


> Update: Moved tivo into living room and so far it works fine on standard HDMI - so it seems that the Monoprice Redmere Cable creates a problem in the Tivo/TV handshake that the laptop has no problem with.


Interesting. The failures I see all happen with standard 28-gauge Monoprice HDMI cables, with or without a Monoprice auto-sensing HDMI switch in between the TiVo and TV. I have some Redmere cables but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## FredT (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got the same issue. Has anyone talked with TiVo tech support about this? Also, what is the difference in power usage when in or out of standby?


----------



## Archetype (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm seeing this issue as well. It's getting very frustrating. I Haven't tried putting the tivo back in and out of standby. Is there a trick to doing that when you can't see the menus on your tv screen?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Archetype said:


> I'm seeing this issue as well. It's getting very frustrating. I Haven't tried putting the tivo back in and out of standby. Is there a trick to doing that when you can't see the menus on your tv screen?


Yes. First, always take the tivo out of standby by hitting the TiVo button. After determining that your TV won't get a signal, hit page-down, right, page-down, select. If you have those stupid advertising menu selections at the bottom of the top level menu, after hitting the first page-down hit up as many times as there are advertising entries. In my case that's 1 right now. The rest is the same.


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

I've had this problem and an easier solution is to use the power button on the front of the Tivo. (Suggested by someone else.)

Just touch the green circle and the Tivo will go to standby.

I hope Tivo fixes this issue.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

KingPenguin said:


> Just touch the green circle and the Tivo will go to standby.


Doesn't work on Basics.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

KingPenguin said:


> I hope Tivo fixes this issue.


A fix for this doesn't seem to be specifically mentioned in either today's update or the upcoming one later this month. It may not be on TiVoMargaret's radar.


----------



## FredT (Sep 27, 2013)

tivogurl said:


> A fix for this doesn't seem to be specifically mentioned in either today's update or the upcoming one later this month. It may not be on TiVoMargaret's radar.


Where does one find information about updates?


----------



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Pro and Basic both having this issue. Using component cables has helped somewhat.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

FredT said:


> Where does one find information about updates?


TiVoMargret has mentioned them from time to time on this forum.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe these HDMI issues will be addressed in the Roamio update planned for later this month. If anyone would like to verify that the fix works for them, please:

1. Sign up at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

2. Email me ([email protected]) and let me know you've signed up. Use the subject: "Roamio HDMI Wakeup issues".

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> I believe these HDMI issues will be addressed in the Roamio update planned for later this month. If anyone would like to verify that the fix works for them, please:
> 
> 1. Sign up at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com
> 
> ...


The update reduced the frequency of the problem, but it still happens sometimes with my Samsung LN46A750.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

tim1724 said:


> I experienced this HDMI issue yesterday. I tried disconnecting/reattaching the HDMI cable, turning TV off/on. Only thing that fixed it was putting the TiVo back in standby and bringing it out of standby again. (Note: The area around the green power LED seems to be a capacitive switch which acts as a standby button. I discovered this by accident and was happy when it fixed the problem!)
> 
> oh, and it's a Samsung LN46A750.


Tim1724, I've done all you've mentioned and more. I created a separate thread about this and the WiFi connectivity issues (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510372 ) before I realized this thread existed. Thanks for letting me know about the capacitive switch near the green power LED.

But, as I've stated before, in my dealings with TiVo Executive Relations, they insist that no one is having these problems except for me, and this is now clearly NOT the case. The next time I speak with them, I will certainly bring this entire thread to their attention.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

RussW64 said:


> Tim1724, I've done all you've mentioned and more. I created a separate thread about this and the WiFi connectivity issues (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510372 ) before I realized this thread existed. Thanks for letting me know about the capacitive switch near the green power LED.
> 
> But, as I've stated before, in my dealings with TiVo Executive Relations, they insist that no one is having these problems except for me, and this is now clearly NOT the case. The next time I speak with them, I will certainly bring this entire thread to their attention.


Well, certainly some people at TiVo are aware of the problem. Note the posts by Margret Schmidt, TiVo Vice President of Design & Engineering.


----------



## rcase13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Similar problem here as well only much worse. I have my TiVo connected to my Denon receiver which is then connected to my Samsung LCD. EVERYTIME I finish watching a Netflix movie or a downloaded Amazon Prime show it goes to a blank screen. I have to switch inputs on the Denon to get it working again. I have to say if I wanted this many issues I should have just stayed with my cable box. Good grief do they not test their own products? I have a very common setup.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> The update reduced the frequency of the problem, but it still happens sometimes with my Samsung LN46A750.


I either don't have the update, or it didn't fix anything.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

rcase13 said:


> Similar problem here as well only much worse. I have my TiVo connected to my Denon receiver which is then connected to my Samsung LCD. EVERYTIME I finish watching a Netflix movie or a downloaded Amazon Prime show it goes to a blank screen. I have to switch inputs on the Denon to get it working again. I have to say if I wanted this many issues I should have just stayed with my cable box. Good grief do they not test their own products? I have a very common setup.


I can understand your frustration, but can you imagine how many av receiver and tv combos are out there?


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

What it really boils down to is the fact that HDMI is a complex interface and standard. Gone is the simplicity of Component (RGB or Y, Pb, Pr) cables that basically sent video through them as a "straight through" or "pass through" mode. HDMI has video, audio, sync, copyright protection (HDCP), and in new devices audio return channel and ethernet. That's a lot for devices to handle and a lot of times if a device can't handle all the "handshakes" required, it will drop the signal, most often the video is the one to suffer.

I know in my own system, I used to run the HDMI cable from the Roamio Plus into my Insignia AV Amplifier and then out to the HDTV. And then another HDMI from my Blu-Ray into the amp and then to the HDTV. There was too much in the chain. So, I simplified things by running the HDMI directly from source (Roamio and Blu-Ray) to the HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 inputs of my HDTV. This solved many problems, especially with Blu-Ray, no more dropouts, black screens from the Blu-Ray. The Roamio Plus, on the other hand, still constantly has black screen when I resume from standby. So the issue with the Roamio Plus is in the way it handles the HDMI signal when it goes into standby and when it comes out. Interestingly, my Premier XL4 exhibits none of these problems and it's always being put into Standby and taken out.

The only good thing about this "wake up from HDMI" problem is that I realized that I can "press" (actually touch) the green LED circle and the Roamio Plus will go right into standby, and then when I touch the area again, it comes out and 9 out of 10 times the video comes back. (Before finding out about this "capacitive switch" I had to go from memory with the remote, tivo button... down arrow 5 times, select, down arrow 5 times, select ... to put it into standby..... way too hard).

So.. here's hoping TiVo comes up with a solution.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

The "HDMI black screen when resuming from standby" issue that I had has been "resolved." I put the word "resolved" in quotes because the solution that I found may not be a fix per-se, but rather the function works properly now and I'm not entirely sure how the fix came about, although I have theories.

A quick background. Back in August I decided it was time to upgrade my Premier XL4 to a new Roamio Plus. The Premier XL4 was connected via HDMI to my Sharp 70inch HDTV (Model: LC-70LE600U) and we used to put the XL4 into Standby all the time and take it out of standby without a single problem. So, when the Roamio arrived, I moved the Premier XL4 into our "playroom" where my teenagers watch TV and connected the XL4 to my Sharp 46in HDTV (Model: LC-46SB54U). The XL4 worked fine, just like it always did, and the teens put it into and out of standby all the time. The Roamio, however was another story all together&#8230;..

From the moment the Roamio Plus was connected and put into Standby, when coming out of Standby (by pressing the TiVo button , or live TV button, etc) the screen would stay black, but the sound would work. After long trial and error, I found out that if I put the Roamio Plus back into Standby and then took it out again, the video would return. Eventually, I realized that the green circle (power indicator light on front panel left side) was actually a "capacitive switch" (meaning that you could touch it and it would perform a function). I learned that this was "quick standby" and it would put the Roamio Plus into (or out of ) standby. This helped when I had the black screen by quickly putting it back in to standby and then taking it out, thereby allowing the video to show again. BUT.. this wasn't a solution.

So, I wrote postings on TiVo's official users forum, as well as, TiVoCommunity.com forum. And found that many others had this same standby problem. I even contacted TiVo customer support more than five times, ultimately writing a letter and then ultimately dealing for over 5 weeks with Executive Relations specialist. BUT&#8230; in ALL that time the Black Screen from Standby issue STILL was occurring and being quite annoying&#8230;.

Until&#8230;.&#8230;. I accidentally stumbled upon the answer to my problem, and perhaps others.

HERE'S the solution that worked for me&#8230; all this time from when I used a Premier XL4, through the Roamio Plus, I use a Logitech Harmony 650 remote control because my TiVo and Sharp TV are connected to my AV system for nice surround sound. 
[ The TiVo Roamio Plus is connected via HDMI cable (a Monster brand HDMI) to the HDMI 1 input on the back of the Sharp HDTV. (I do not send HDMI into the amp and then out, my HDMI goes directly into the Sharp). Optical audio cable is connected from TiVo Roamio Plus into the Optical 1 input on the Insignia 7.1 channel amplifier. (Blu-Ray player goes HDMI into Sharp as HDMI2,and its optical goes into Optical2 on the amp). ]

So, I would take the Logitech and power up the system, then take the TiVo remote and press TiVo or LiveTV to take the TiVo Roamio out of Standby. The Logitech was programmed to ignore "power toggle" on the TiVo since we all know that the TiVo has no such function since it's "always on". This is the way I used my system for three years with the XL4 and then the Roamio Plus and it always worked&#8230;.

Until, I added a third item (laptop connected to HDMI3) to my system , which in and of itself did NOT fix the TiVO problem, but rather LED to the solution.

You see, when I went into the programming of the Logitech I accidentally deleted my Activities. An "Activity" on a Logitech Harmony 650 is: "Watch TV" or "Watch DVD", etc. In this list you tell the Logitech to: "power on amp, power on TV, set TV to HDMI 1, set amp to 'Cbl/Sat', Volume is controlled through amp, etc". So, when "watch tv" is selected, all inputs go to make the TiVo play through the Sharp HDTV and sound through proper input on amp, etc. Then when you press "watch DVD" the Logitech sends signals to change inputs on HDTV to HDMI 2, amp to "DVD" ,etc.

SO&#8230; BEFORE recreating the Activities in the Logitech, I connected to their software and selected "Search for Firmware update". It found one and updated the Logitech remote.
THEN.. I set up activities. BUT, THIS TIME&#8230; when I selected "Watch TV" as the first activity in the Logitech remote control software program , It gave me choices: "Watch TV (cable/satellite set top box)", "Watch TV (Roku box)", "Watch TV (TiVo)", "Watch TV (Ceton)" (Ceton is a PC card that plugs into your computer and has a CableCARD slot, so you can use the computer to watch / record TV). And finally "Watch TV (other)"

So&#8230; I selected "Watch TV (TiVo)". Then set up all the rest of the activities for my Blu-Ray and laptop.

When I used the Logitech to turn OFF my system, THIS time it also put the TiVo directly into Standby with one command. I never saw this before and it never did that before; we used to have to put the TiVo into standby FIRST, then power down system with Logitech remote. 
But apparently, NOW the Logitech Harmony 650 has a one-step command to put the TiVo directly into standby&#8230;. AND take it out of Standby when turning things back on.

"FIXED!!!"&#8230;.I have NOT had a "black screen from Standby" issue in over two weeks now!!! I can only surmise that either the Logitech remote is turning things on in a specific order that allows a proper HDMI handshake or that it "reselects HDMI 1" as a choice after things go on, or something else that I have not determined. I have NOT been able to isolate the fix specifically. I tried putting the TiVo in and out of Standby many, many times, and each and every time it worked, whereas in the past, it would have "black screened" after the fifth time, and ALWAYS after a long period of time (overnight).

SUMMARY&#8230; not sure if a combination of TiVo software / firmware update from TiVo happened at the same time my Logitech operations changed or whether it's simply the commands issued from the Logitech in a certain order that cause the problem to no longer exist. I know that I didn't do anything to the Sharp HDTV.

I realize this long posting won't help others fix the problems, and I am by no means advocating for people to go out and spend their hard earned money on a Logitech remote. I just wanted to provide my "two cents" for anyone else that may have the problem. And I'm glad that I don't have that crazy "black screen from Standby" problem any longer.


----------



## FredT (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm glad it's fixed for you. I also don't have the problem anymore, but I attributed it to the recent update.

That said, I don't put my unit into standby that often. I asked some time back what the purpose of it is, but I still don't know. Other than not putting out a video signal, what difference is there? I measured power usage in and out of standby and found the difference to be trivial, so I usually don't bother.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

FredT said:


> I'm glad it's fixed for you. I also don't have the problem anymore, but I attributed it to the recent update.
> 
> That said, I don't put my unit into standby that often. I asked some time back what the purpose of it is, but I still don't know. Other than not putting out a video signal, what difference is there? I measured power usage in and out of standby and found the difference to be trivial, so I usually don't bother.


Well there are a few reasons for putting the unit in Standby. I will explain. a couple are purely personal reasons. But the other is for recording issues.
1-- the personal reason-- My wife and kids sometimes don't allow the Logitech to complete its autoshutdown sequence leaving the amp on so if the TiVo is on, the sound comes through the speakers, whereas in Standby no sound.
2 -- another personal reason-- guests to my house (and my wife to some degree) would see the lights on the front display and say "oh, you left that on, shouldn't you turn it off if you're not watching it?" And me getting tired of explaining that it's ok to leave the TiVo on, would just put it in standby and no LEDs. (side note: Yes, I realize there's a software setting in the settings menu that can turn off the LEDs all together, but I LIKE them ON because when the unit is on, I can see if recordings start when they are supposed to).
FINALLY..

**3** --- the IMPORTANT REASON -- no interrupted recordings. Here on Long Island, New York I subscribe to Cablevision's television service (called OptimumTV). And during the overnight hours is when the Emergency Alert System is tested. If the TiVO is NOT in standby and just left on, and I'm recording a program, I will record the EAS alert which is very annoying when watching the program back. BUT..... if the TiVo is in Standby, the EAS does NOT interrupt the program recording. I don't know why this is, but it is.

But now that either a) TiVo sent an upgrade or b) the logitech sequence or c) all the above have happened and I no longer have the Standby issue... it's a moot point.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I just bought a Panasonic 60VT60, and can confirm that this wakeup problem also occurs with this panel.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

rcase13 said:


> Similar problem here as well only much worse. I have my TiVo connected to my Denon receiver which is then connected to my Samsung LCD. EVERYTIME I finish watching a Netflix movie or a downloaded Amazon Prime show it goes to a blank screen. I have to switch inputs on the Denon to get it working again. I have to say if I wanted this many issues I should have just stayed with my cable box. Good grief do they not test their own products? I have a very common setup.


rcase13 I have the same setup as you: 2012 Samsung 7 series, Denon AVR-E400, Roamio Basic. And I have the same problem. My Tivo is connected to the Blu-ray input on my receiver (because I am short an HDMI cable right now because Tivo cheaped out and did not include it). When I turn my TV and receiver on (almost simultaneously), I can see and hear the Tivo just fine because my setup completes the HDMI handshake pretty quickly. But after a couple seconds, my Denon switches input to "TV Audio", which is my receiver's Audio Return Channel going to/from the TV. And of course I lose audio and video from the TV at that point.

The Tivo is sending an HDMI/CEC command to change the input to "TV Audio". I think Tivo probably did this in a futile attempt to reduce the number of support calls that they get from people who barely know how to change channels and are confused when their TV is on the wrong input.

This reminds me of a Dilbert cartoon I read recently. I forget what the premise was, but someone asked Dilbert if he could integrate something. And he said yes, but what an engineer can do is rarely what he SHOULD do... 

The reason that the HDMI powered switch is working for some people is that it is probably ignoring or incompatible with the HDMI/CEC command.

The workaround for now is to turn HDMI/CEC off on your receiver or TV, or whatever device is switching inputs on you. This worked for me. Also if you can guess which input the Tivo is trying to switch to, and then connect the HDMI cable to it, that could also solve your problem. But, this is of course an unacceptable solution when it is the Tivo that is doing something it absolutely should not be.

Note that HDMI/CEC is called many different things (sometimes it is generic, sometimes it is a marketing term): HDMI Control, AnyNet, etc.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't know the Roamio supported CEC. It doesn't obey commands from my TV, for example, like my Sony Blu-ray player does.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe this problem will be resolved with today's update for Roamio:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511493

I'm very sorry for the trouble it caused!

--Margret

P.S. Love your Roamio? Enter for a chance to win $25K: http://sweeps.tivo.com/HolidayCash/


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> I believe this problem will be resolved with today's update for Roamio:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511493


Yay! I'll try it out ASAP.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

So far so good. The fix appears to work.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> I believe this problem will be resolved with today's update for Roamio:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511493


Today I had no audio after turning the TV back on. Not sure if was HDMI-CEC related but this is the first time I've had this issue. Turning the TV off and back on didn't help. However, when I pressed 'Live' to flip through tuners, sound came back on the channel. The Tivo was not coming out of stand-by and has latest software.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I get this issue periodically and have had it with my Premiere XL4 as well. Just a quick channel up will fix it. I have no idea what causes it, but my guess is that it's an HDMI quirk.


----------



## Somboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I've the same symptom with my base Roamio - no sound when turning the TV on in the morning. The only way to fix it is to switch the TV to a different HDMI input and then go back to the Roamio. I think this problem likely started after the last update.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

This update did not stop the Tivo from changing my receiver input via CEC. I still have the same problem unless i disable HDMI CEC on my receiver.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

How about giving us a setting to disable this Tivo? Every other device capable of sending or receiving HDMI CEC commands has the option of disabling it.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> That's odd. Sounds like a bug. For now there is an obvious solution... always turn the TV on first.


I get this from time to time too, but it has nothing to do with turning on the tv first since I never turn off or put the tivo to sleep. I have to flip to a different input, then flip back.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I've experienced HDMI black-screen/no sound issues very frequently. I've always found some non extreme measure way to get the HDMI handshake to work, but it is a PITA, as I've found it can happen in many scenarios, with many different HDMI receiving devices (TVs, HDMI switches, and such), and I've not found a universal way to easily do so (or I'd be sharing it right now).

Currently running most-current software release (20.3.8...).


----------



## Xabanero (Dec 12, 2013)

I've had the Roamio Plus for about a week and had no issue until today. I have been getting "HDMI connection Not Permitted"...flipping off/on. I activated a new Mini yesterday and it appears to be working fine yet when going to the plus it freaks out w/ HDMI issue. None of my components/cables have changed.

As I type now, the HDMI has started working again.


----------



## wildcardd (Oct 2, 2007)

I get this on occasion as well. 

My Tivo is never in standby. 

I just go to turn on the tv and either get a black screen or sometimes a green flash/static screen will appear. 

Sometimes turning the tv off and back on will correct it, but unplugging and plugging the HDMI cable back in always fixes the issue. 

I also get no sound until the image appears. Recordings are not affected so it appears to not be a tuning issue, but perhaps a HDMI handshaking issue.

Sony Bravia TV
Tivo Roamio Pro connected via HDMI
Optical Audio out of tv to receiver.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

wildcardd said:


> I get this on occasion as well.
> 
> My Tivo is never in standby.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same issues as you, Wildcardd. I also have a Sony Bravia XBR connected to a Roamio Plus via HDMI. It also happens sporadically when I use alternate HDMI inputs to watch a movie via Apple TV or blu-ray for a couple of hours. Sometime when I return to HDMI 1, the Roamio works and sometimes it doesn't. Seems to be purely an HDMI handshake problem, but one not experienced in any of my 4 HDMI inputs except the Roamio.


----------



## wildcardd (Oct 2, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> I have exactly the same issues as you, Wildcardd. I also have a Sony Bravia XBR connected to a Roamio Plus via HDMI. It also happens sporadically when I use alternate HDMI inputs to watch a movie via Apple TV or blu-ray for a couple of hours. Sometime when I return to HDMI 1, the Roamio works and sometimes it doesn't. Seems to be purely an HDMI handshake problem, but one not experienced in any of my 4 HDMI inputs except the Roamio.


At least I am not the only one. Hopefully they correct the handshaking issues as I love the Roamio so far.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

I used to have this issue on occasion, but only when the TiVo was in standby mode. We keep it on all the time and no issues. This was a few months ago.

I haven't tested to see if it still exists. Maybe tonight...

LG LCD TV


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but I am wondering if people are still having these issues. I have a Bolt (non-vox) connected to a toshiba LED tv with HDMI. I usually put the bolt on standby by going through the menu. When I wake it back up i get no signal (the tv even says no signal). No sound. The only way to get out of this is change input on tv to the Roku, then change back to input to Tivo. This use to not happen with a tivo mini that use to be connected to the same tv. I have tried pressing live tv or channel up to turn it on, but nothing. I have tried disabling HDMI-CEC ont he TV and still no working. I have tried turning TV on first then Tivo and vice versa. i don't have this issue with Tivo premiere 4 connected to a projector and tivo Roamio connected to Samsung TV, just this tivo Bolt. Any further suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Like I said, don't use Standby. Ever.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Or, if you insist on continuing to use it, wait for the TV to fully power on and then turn the TiVo back on. Or, vice versa...

-KP


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

kpeters59 said:


> Or, if you insist on continuing to use it, wait for the TV to fully power on and then turn the TiVo back on. Or, vice versa...
> 
> -KP


Thank you for this. this is the first suggestion that worked for me. I turn on the tv and wait and few seconds until it is finally on, then wake up Tivo.
Works fine so far.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Like I said, don't use Standby. Ever.


THIS!

Standby on a DVR is a placebo.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> Standby on a DVR is a placebo.


It does solve problems with EAS messages disrupting recordings for those of us unfortunate enough to be on a cable system that uses the type that forces CableCards to switch channels whenever an EAS message comes through. This is why I use standby. (And luckily my old Samsung TV has no problems at all with it.)


----------

